# RECRUTIMENT MEDICAL RESULTS



## Deleted member 89807 (10 May 2016)

hi,

i was just accepted as a combat engineer, but i am now curious how i actually performed and ranked V1 V2 V3 AND H1 H2 with the vision and hearing tests. how would I go about getting my results? Is it possible?

TO THE ADMIN WHO WILL AGAIN LOCK MY THREAD - I HAVE SEARCHED THE THREADS AND FOUND MANY SIMILAR POSTSING DIRECTLY ANSWERING WETHER OR NOT I CAN GET MY RESULTS FROM RECRUITMENT.


----------



## Loachman (10 May 2016)

Gsc023 said:
			
		

> i was just accepted as a combat engineer



Congratulations.



			
				Gsc023 said:
			
		

> i am now curious how i actually performed and ranked V1 V2 V3 AND H1 H2 with the vision and hearing tests. how would I go about getting my results? Is it possible?



Have you asked your Recruiting Staff?



			
				Gsc023 said:
			
		

> TO THE ADMIN WHO WILL AGAIN LOCK MY THREAD - I HAVE SEARCHED THE THREADS AND FOUND MANY SIMILAR POSTSING DIRECTLY ANSWERING WETHER OR NOT I CAN GET MY RESULTS FROM RECRUITMENT.



What is your point? Did you find an answer? Or are you just tempting us?

Seriously - we like to help, but we do not believe in spoonfeeding people. You will notice that your Course DS, and your future superiors are remarkably similar in that regard. Their reaction will also be much swifter when you try SHOUTING AT THEM.


----------



## Deleted member 89807 (10 May 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Congratulations.
> 
> Have you asked your Recruiting Staff?
> 
> ...



I wasn't shouting, I was ensuring my statement would catch the attention of someone about to make a sly remark and lock the thread. Yes my recruiter told me she didn't know how to get it for me because it was medical. That's why I asked here on the forum (after searching for the answer first of course and not finding any similar thread). This is the second time someone has mentioned "spoon feeding" but yet no one has either answered the question or pointed me in the right direction. I'm not saying it's not there. I'm saying is searched and asked my recruiter and couldn't find anything. Thought people here might be eager to help but instead I'm just told to keep looking


----------



## Loachman (10 May 2016)

Gsc023 said:
			
		

> I wasn't shouting, I was ensuring my statement would catch the attention of someone about to make a sly remark and lock the thread. Yes my recruiter told me she didn't know how to get it for me because it was medical. That's why I asked here on the forum (after searching for the answer first of course and not finding any similar thread). This is the second time someone has mentioned "spoon feeding" but yet no one has either answered the question or pointed me in the right direction. I'm not saying it's not there. I'm saying is searched and asked my recruiter and couldn't find anything. Thought people here might be eager to help but instead I'm just told to keep looking



There is no other way, besides asking your Recruiting Staff, that I can think of for you to find out. You can ask during your first visit to the medical facility when you arrive at St-Jean Gagetown, but nobody else is likely to either know or tell you prior to that.

You met the standard. That is all that really counts. Be happy.


----------



## mkil (10 May 2016)

I am currently a medical technician and can tell you what category you LIKELY are if you can answer a couple questions. 
Do you wear glasses or contacts? If yes, are both eyes corrected with +/- 7 diopters? 
If no, how far can you read down the typical eye chart? Can you read down to the 20/20 (6/6) line? Or at least 20/20 in one eye and 20/30 in the other? 

If you are below the age of 30 (ish) and have never had surgery in your ear, or other injury/ trauma - you are extremely likely to be H1. Most people I do part 1 medicals on are H1 - unless they have been artillery or combat eng for a while and have been dumb about hearing protection, or if they had an incident while deployed. 

Tell me about your eyes, and I can tell you what your likely category is. No one here will be able to tell you or look it up because we use a program called CFHIS. Only medical have access to it. Looking into other member's files (medical or not) is a need to know basis - not on a curiosity basis.


----------



## Deleted member 89807 (10 May 2016)

mkil said:
			
		

> I am currently a medical technician and can tell you what category you LIKELY are if you can answer a couple questions.
> Do you wear glasses or contacts? If yes, are both eyes corrected with +/- 7 diopters?
> If no, how far can you read down the typical eye chart? Can you read down to the 20/20 (6/6) line? Or at least 20/20 in one eye and 20/30 in the other?
> 
> ...



pmed you


----------



## mkil (10 May 2016)

Admin - The OP's questions have been answered in private. This topic can be locked.


----------

